# Deer love it. What is it?



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

This stuff grows wild along the road by my house and the deer LOVE it. Any idea what it is?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Ostrya virginiana- Hornbeam or Ironwood???


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

That looks like an Alder branch to me, but it is kind of hard to tell. Got any pics with the leaves fully opened?


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Fishndude said:


> That looks like an Alder branch to me, but it is kind of hard to tell. Got any pics with the leaves fully opened?


What it is...............??????????????


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

I'm hanging my hat on something in the rosaceae family: blackberry, black raspberry, raspberry.


----------



## meganddeg (Sep 29, 2010)

Need another picture or two. By the way, what part of the state is this growing?


----------



## trout (Jan 17, 2000)

First thumb looks like..........brb


----------

